# Brand new in the family and very clingy to my GF



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello everyone,

this is my first message to the community.
A bit on our story...4 days ago we drove 5 hours to get our beautiful Guendalina and immediately loved her.
She is an amazing, sweet creature, 3 and half month old. Jumped in the car, and immediately at ease she slept almost the whole time, without any whining or problem at all. This time was mostly spent at the feet of my GF (I know we should have put her in a cage...) and it was the first bond.
Now, the dog seems to see, listen and follow ONLY her, developing some sort of anxiety when she is not there..example when she took a shower this morning the dog left the room where I was and going to scratch the door and whining.
I give her food, play with her, cuddle, we walk all together but still, when I call no answer, when my GF moves, she's right behind.

Can you please advise us what is best to do in this case, to develop a good natural bond with both of us? Is there something or it will be it and peace? Mainly cause if my GF has to leave we don't want the dog to be stressed or anything.

I appreciate a lot if you can help us, and very open to any advise you might have!

thank you in advance,

ciao
F


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is really early days for your lovely girl so don't worry she will start to relax and settle.

Get some super tasty treats and both of you sit a short distance from each other and call her back and forth between you - if she is much less keen to come to you show her the treats and reward her and maybe girlfriend have much lower value treats


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Some pups are very sensitive to tone of voice. Your pup may feel more safe with your girl friends tone. We had the same issue with one of our previous dogs- he responded to my softer, maybe even squeakier tone of voice than my husbands gruffer voice. Our dog trainer had him practice speaking in a softer tone a bit like an excited whisper and this helped gain the dogs trust. Once he was familiar with my husband he could speak in his normal tone, but our dog definitely would be more responsive to softer tones. It’s early days, I’m sure some lovely treats will help too- try not to worry too much as your pup could pick up on that too. Have fun 😀


----------



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

It's great to hear this, and honestly it reassures me. This evening I played with her a lot, and she seemed very happy. I ll try the treats and changing my tone and see what happens next. Sure I love her very much and she seems very clever..so  thanks for your support


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

well done already. We all love a cute puppy picture if you can post one


----------

